# Is cooked chicken good for my dog's health?



## PyroWinner

WHat do you think guys?

I've searched a little, but nothing convincing.

Any experience?


----------



## DobermanGuy

PyroWinner said:


> WHat do you think guys?
> 
> I've searched a little, but nothing convincing.
> 
> Any experience?


I often cook up a bucket of chicken and rice for my girls. Boneless/skinless breasts and rice added to their regular kibble...

They FREAK when I get their bucket out of the fridge... :wave:


----------



## RonE

Are you thinking of feeding chicken exclusively or as a treat or supplement?


----------



## Sybille

PyroWinner said:


> WHat do you think guys? I've searched a little, but nothing convincing. Any experience?


As long as it is *BONELESS* and not the only thing your dog gets to eat, it's ok ;-)


----------



## my-jrt

many years ago i remember we had a dog who fell ill and the doc specifically suggested boiled (unseasoned) boneless chicken.
he didnt specify a particular cut, ie; breast / thighs / drumsticks / etc.,etc..
she was on that diet for a little while (whatever allotted amount of time the vet prescribed) and was perfectly fine.


----------



## marsha=whitie

Sybille said:


> As long as it is *BONELESS* and not the only thing your dog gets to eat, it's ok ;-)


if its going to be cooked, then I agree with this. 

keep in mind that cooking meat tends to remove a lot of the nutrients and stuff, so if you're going to just feed your dog cooked chicken, you'll have to have another nutrient source.

Before we switched Bryna to raw, she would get 3/4 of her kibble meal, then a frozen chicken leg. I've never cooked any meat for my dog.


----------



## Kathyy

Cooked chicken is fine as part of the dog's diet. Sassy ate mostly cooked chicken and rice for 3.5 years as a chronically ill geriatric dog and Max gets raw bony chicken as part of his raw diet. It isn't very rich in vitamins and minerals even raw so not good alone, no single meat is. If you cook it just serve the cooking liquid and very little nutrition is lost.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Unless your dog has a sensitivity to it, there's no reason why it'd be bad. Chicken is a great addition to their diet.


----------



## SaraBee

I had a dog that i owned for 17 yrs and it ate boiled Chicken breast.. skinless and boneless. I would mix it with rice and boiled vegetables. That's what it ate for most of it's life. I basically had no choice as it was a rescue dog... the previous owner gave it cooked meals and it would refuse to eat kibble or any type of dog food no matter how much we tried. It literally would chose to not eat for a whole week than eat dog food. lol 

Normally when the chicken is nearly cooked. I would put in some carrots or vegetables in there too for extra nutrients. Make sure you put in dog friendly vegetables. That was it's main diet. I also would mix it up and sometimes give raw meat, cooked beef etc but chicken,rice and veggies was it's main diet.

Dog never got sick and lived very healthy till 17 yrs old. Never got cancer, never had arthritis and never even had an ear infection it's whole life.. Very healthy. My dog was healthy till the day before she died. She had a huge seizure on the last day of her life and vet said it was best to put her down since it affected her brain. Prior to the day she died... Very healthy dog. The only downside was that it's teeth rotted because it wasn't chewing on bones or kibble. I think kibble is better for it's teeth. 

I don't know if my dog being healthy and living for 17 yrs without so much of an ear infection has got anything to do with the food or genetics. I think it's more good genetics but i do think the food helped.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

SaraBee, that's fascinating. Did you use any recipes or did you just kind of throw it all together? Whenever I hear of homecooking, I always hear about how it needs to be balanced to a tee. What did you use for calcium? I just think that's so neat. lol

Also, I doubt kibble would have helped all that much in the teeth cleaning factor.


----------



## marsha=whitie

Kibble does not clean a dogs teeth. it actually creates tartar build up.


----------



## Kathyy

Sassy's teeth were cleaner on home cooked stuff than on kibble. 

WE need the recipes. If a few simple guidelines are followed the dog will be just fine. Mostly we need to remember dogs need meat, lots of meat and they don't need carbs except enough to firm the stool and fat is GOOD for them. Then the bit of liver and the bit of calcium watch the weight and done. We know how to feed ourselves but feeding dogs is strange to us and what with the info the dog food companies put out we lack confidence to even look into doing it.


----------

